# [V] Bnet Account inkl Cataclysm Beta



## Gabbagadnalf (8. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft wird hier ein Bnet Account mit folgenen Spielen 

Starcraft 2 Collectors Edition (Collectors Edition Verpackung mit kompletten Inhalt vorhanden )
World of Warcraft inkl beider Addons (Spiel DVD's von Hauptspiel und Addons vorhanden )
StarCraft® Anthology nur Downloadbar 
Diablo II inkl. Addon nur Downloadbar 
Warcraft III®: Reign of Chaos inkl Addon nur Downloadbar

Das beste kommt zum schluss auf dem Account ist auch noch die Beta für das 2 World of Warcraft Addon dabei  Cataclysm. 


Hier sind noch infos zu meinem 80er bei World of Warcraft 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Gilneas&cn=Legolol



Preise kommen von euch


----------

